
The Greek Plan for Growth and Recovery: Documents Ignored by the EU - harperlee
http://yanisvaroufakis.eu/2015/08/20/the-greek-plan-for-growth-recovery-two-documents-the-ministry-of-finance-tabled-in-may-and-june-2015/
======
GordonS
"Or was it because our proposals’ substance made it hard for them to admit
that the real reason they refused to engage with our sensible, sophisticated
proposals was that they only cared about humiliating our government and
derailing the negotiations?"

It's hard to see how the EU as a whole could benefit from 'humiliating' the
Greek government, rather than debtors having any chance at all of recovering
the huge sums owed by Greece.

~~~
chrisbennet
Like a loan shark who kills a debtor, maybe they are trying to send a message
to the other debtors?

